# The Great Crusade finds Earth. What do you do?



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So let's say the Great Crusade finds Earth. We're not the Earth of the lore etc, let's just say for arguments sake, that it's a very strange co-incidence that we have an identical solar system and history etc. Just ignore that and move on! Cool.

So they've turned up, little to no Legion support is present at the time, just the Imperial Army, but let's say led by someone with a hefty amount of pull, someone that could quite easily request Legion support and it would come. 

Knowing what you know about 30k/40k, what will happen (or might not happen potentially) during the events of the Horus Heresy etc. What would you do? Would you seek out the Imperial representatives and tell them all you know, likely be branded as crazy or delusional. Or would you hold your tongue? Generally this is going to depend on other factors as well, such as how do you think the nations of Earth would react? If the big nations defy the Imperium and defend themselves, not wanting to be 'enlightened', if so, going to be hard contacting the Imperium, would you rebel against them, or defect from your nation and join the Imperium as a collaborator. 

Bear in mind, if the Earth does go to war, and Legion support is called, you've got no idea at all who will turn up. Or if you convince someone enough to get a Legion response to your claims, you may get a Ultramarine, who may well listen to your theoreticals, or you might get a Night Lord who will simply flay you alive. 

Go. Let's try and get some discussion back into this board.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm going to type up a quick answer before I have to leave. Might give a more in depth answer when I'm back. We'll have to see.

I would most certainly defect to the Imperiums side. Imperial enlightenment is far more preferable to dying pointlessly defending a government, run by idiots, that isn't exactly for the people anymore. And you know there would be hardcore religious fanatics standing against them. While I would defend their right to believe as they do, I'm not going to stand and die with them if it came down to it. 

On to the other pat, I feel like i'd hold my tongue on the events of the HH. Its one of those things that would probably wind up with you being executed on the spot regardless of who might be listening to you. After all, at this point I assume Horus has yet been lured to Davin, so he's still the Emperor's favored son and a paragon to all. Who in their right mind would want to listen to such slander?


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Seeing as the Earth is still pretty divided, with no one point of contact, or unifying philosophy, and considering the resources and tech available to the Imperium, pacification of the planet would be pretty straightforward with little to no significant resistance.
Those parts that proved difficult would likely just be eradicated.
So tbh, it would make absolutely no difference what I decided to do whatsoever
As to telling them about the HH, Its just made up, so there's nothing to tell. Although I imagine the boys in Nottingham would be having a hard time.
I'd probably be a bit more concerned about the possible eruption of warp spawned demons, tyrannids or rampaging orks if I'm honest.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Shoot them an anonymous email with links to various things that may be of interest. The HH book series, primarily. Probably a copy of the current eldar codex with the heavy implication that if the Imperium doesn't get its act together there are going to be major problems further down the road involving scatbikes and wraithknights. 

Possibly suggest the wolf star and librarius conclave strategy as a guaranteed way to stop Horus at Istvaan. Point to the Thousand Sons as a good source of psykers for those armies and suggest ignoring Nicea for the time being. Encourage a massive breeding program for those thunderwolves, and maybe petition them to develop some grav weapons too


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Embrace the new arrivals and squeal on all traitor and xenos players as potential insurgents, try and land a handy pensionable job with benefits and dental plan!


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

DeathJester921 said:


> I would most certainly defect to the Imperiums side. Imperial enlightenment is far more preferable to dying pointlessly defending a government, run by idiots, that isn't exactly for the people anymore.


Man, this is my reasoning for being _against_ the Imperium. They have subjugated the galaxy, forced their religion on everyone at gunpoint, treat people like disposable resources, built the very society they were supposed to prevent, and are probably feeding Chaos even more than any other race. All for what? For the High Lords of Terra to stay in power? To advance the Imperial Cult? To promote hatred of marginalized people groups and outsiders? They literally take the worst parts of some of the most horrific governments of human history and merge them. 

I would gladly die to fight against an institution as corrupt as that.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

I was under the impression Terra was Earth. No? Ok my mistake sorry


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

R_Squared said:


> Seeing as the Earth is still pretty divided, with no one point of contact, or unifying philosophy, and considering the resources and tech available to the Imperium, pacification of the planet would be pretty straightforward with little to no significant resistance.
> Those parts that proved difficult would likely just be eradicated.
> So tbh, it would make absolutely no difference what I decided to do whatsoever
> As to telling them about the HH, Its just made up, so there's nothing to tell. Although I imagine the boys in Nottingham would be having a hard time.
> I'd probably be a bit more concerned about the possible eruption of warp spawned demons, tyrannids or rampaging orks if I'm honest.



I remember years and years ago back at High school a friend and I used to pray that Tyranids would land on the football pitch and a Carnifex would tear through the roof and eat the Maths teacher....


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Tyriks said:


> Man, this is my reasoning for being _against_ the Imperium. They have subjugated the galaxy, forced their religion on everyone at gunpoint, treat people like disposable resources, built the very society they were supposed to prevent, and are probably feeding Chaos even more than any other race. All for what? For the High Lords of Terra to stay in power? To advance the Imperial Cult? To promote hatred of marginalized people groups and outsiders? They literally take the worst parts of some of the most horrific governments of human history and merge them.
> 
> I would gladly die to fight against an institution as corrupt as that.



True that. Sign up for the WE recruitment today...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> I was under the impression Terra was Earth. No? Ok my mistake sorry


Reread the first part of Angel of Bloods post for that one.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tyriks said:


> Man, this is my reasoning for being _against_ the Imperium. They have subjugated the galaxy, forced their religion on everyone at gunpoint, treat people like disposable resources, built the very society they were supposed to prevent, and are probably feeding Chaos even more than any other race. All for what? For the High Lords of Terra to stay in power? To advance the Imperial Cult? To promote hatred of marginalized people groups and outsiders? They literally take the worst parts of some of the most horrific governments of human history and merge them.
> 
> I would gladly die to fight against an institution as corrupt as that.


This is talking about 30K time period, not 40K. Pre-Heresy during the Great Crusade. Otherwise, you have a good point.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

DeathJester921 said:


> This is talking about 30K time period, not 40K. Pre-Heresy during the Great Crusade. Otherwise, you have a good point.


Right, but the situation assumes we know how it will turn out.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Which is why you have the chance to warn the Imperium, or not.
Although it would be impossible to have any credibility, or evidence.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Seeing as I have all 4 Chaos symbols tattooed on my arms, I would most likely not be a very good candidate to support the Imperium. They would burn me at the stake at the first sign of my arms.

That being said, if the Imperium visited earth and we took for granted that the fiction was based on the knowledge of them existing, but not necessarily being true lore, I would welcome them. While their approaches are less appealing, I would rather see the world die united under one flag than it tearing itself apart over contradicting beliefs and political systems that it is currently.

In short; I'm so embarrassed at our current world, that I would gladly surrender it to a force that could colonize the vastness of our universe as The Imperium has. If nothing else, we would get our view expanded by the vastness of other worlds and maybe put some perspective into the minds of the folks that believe we are the center of the universe and deserve to be treated as such.

Would I turn to Chaos in the long run? Honestly, most likely. But that's a tale for another time.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Nordicus said:


> ...Would I turn to Chaos in the long run? Honestly, most likely. But that's a tale for another time.


Hmmmm, a lifetime of pointless servitude in a relentless unending faceless grind for a pitiless, monolithic, empire.

Or

Fun and excitement branching out on your own, in a challenging, no hold barred plunge into insanity or glory, with dental care.

Tricky one. :scratchhead:

I'll be there already when you decide to rock up, bring pie. :biggrin:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Seeing as I have all 4 Chaos symbols tattooed on my arms, I would most likely not be a very good candidate to support the Imperium. They would burn me at the stake at the first sign of my arms.


Take a huge loan out from the first loan shark you can find and get them laser removed! The loan will be completely irrelevant soon enough, so don't worry about that.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

R_Squared said:


> Fun and excitement branching out on your own, in a challenging, no hold barred plunge into insanity or glory, with dental care.
> 
> Tricky one. :scratchhead:
> 
> I'll be there already when you decide to rock up, bring pie. :biggrin:


This is a topic for another thread really. But the likely reality isn't the freedom and glory people always assume supporting Chaos will get you. The chances are you're going to be sacrificed, become a thrall that's terrified of your overlords and master and utterly inconsequential to them, or of course, become a spawn. 

The people that seem to think Slannesh is a good idea baffle me the most though. 'Sex, drugs and rock'n'roll' yeah, good luck with the reality of that choice!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Pfft, servitude and thralldom is for weak willed fools! Obviously the ruinous powers will recognise the truly worthy, and tell my boss to stuff it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I was actually thinking about this the other day. I think you could potentially get word about the HH to higher ups, but not if you ran in screaming "Horus is a traitor! Horus is a traitor!". Presumably if you could prove that the intel you had was correct about some things the higher ups would be more inclined to believe the more outlandish things. Like "Hey, I know the names of every Primarch and the legions and all these battles. Aren't you curious to know how? Well, let me show you this info. By the way, don't let Horus go to Davin. Or Fulgrim to Laer. And don't bomb Monarchia. Trust me, you'll thank me later. Oh, and kill Erebus, Kor Pheron, Typhon and Fabius Bile. Again, you'll thank me."

It also depends on when in the timeline you catch the Imperium. Maybe the Emperor is still knocking around on the front line. Maybe Monarchia hasn't been destroyed. Maybe Horus hasn't gone to Davin yet. But if, say, the Word Bearers have already turned and they show up to help subjugate Earth, ain't no way the HH is getting stopped.

As for me, join the winning side. The Imperium will win eventually. I'm just hoping my education is enough to make me useful enough to warrant some form of status in the new regime. Realistically it's the same plan I have for when China and Russia get board and take over the world. It's not the best plan I'll admit but it's the only one I've got!


----------



## Iron Circle (Aug 13, 2015)

Buy lots of GW shares.

Anyway I think I will be too inconsequential to affect the future in anyway, I will be just minding my own business rather than screaming about heresy and stuff. I am pretty sure that one way or another they will come to know about GW.

I will probably try to get a job in one of the civilian fleet in order to travel the stars.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd be defecting to the imperium within seconds.

As for the rest I'd bide my time confirm that what I know about the imperium is true.

Then I'd either hope I can get in contact with the Salamanders as they're the most likely to not execute me for being crazy.

Or the Alpha legion as they're the ones mostly likely to believe what I have to say.


----------

